# Not sure what's going to happen in the next month..........



## creature (Mar 29, 2015)

I had started a post Punk Boats / Sailing, but.. like i said, not sure what's going to happen..

Been in AZ, was waiting for word on work, which is not a big deal to find, but what i was initially screwing around for won't be happening...

That being the case, i'll be setting up my attendance for a professional exam, here in AZ (as planned, before leaving ND, last year).

Once that's done, I'll have a better shot at some west coast stuff, or will at least be able to take the exam in another state, if i decide head to TX, ND, CA, WA, OR or wherever..

The point is to get together enough to get a boat..
maybe... ****maybe**** a big fucking boat.. dunno..

maybe just a goddamned inflatable vest or a fucking garbage bag...

but *maybe* a big motherfucker..

between now & then, though, there will probably be some rubbertramping..

what i want to do is see who has nuts enough to actually stay in contact & contribute at least encouragement to the endeavor, &.. i need to emphasize this *and* wants consideration as crew..

i'm not talking "oh wow, this sounds so cool, man.."

i am talking "uncle johnny is going to get 50 fucking grand together & launch a goddamned boat, if he can find the right assholes to sail with him.."

i have had plenty of folks on my rigs, & gone out of my way to gear up some decent road trips, & even start a gold prospecting based community.. 
the problem was cutting people fucking slack & believing in their lazy turd asses simply because they knew how to fucking smile & make nice promises..

if i die at sea i will have lived well, so one way or the other i am going to Her..

in any case, there may be one more major road trip to be had...
namely getting people together at some point..

people who are actually interested need to hit me up & *keep* hitting me up..

they also need to Read My Fucking Profile, because as pissy & shitty as i may sound, i am even pissier & shitter for real, when it comes to people wasting my fucking time because they can't tell the difference between their World of Pretend Between Their Ears & what the real thing is, or just like to waste time doing mental masturbation thinking about How Cool it Will Be, Because I Am So Special I will Get it For Free..

if a person knows how to work, actually works, is willing to work, & THEN WORKS, then they would probably be pretty good on a crew.

this will be the ocean... not some fucking 10,000 mile road trip where i can delicately make some fucker leave my vehicle by telling them "well.. that's as far as i'm going.. good luck!"

BTW.. i don't know *a fucking thing* about boats..
not a thing..

so i may be spewing the biggest line of shit i've ever spouted from my mouth, only to find:
I Don't Have What it Takes

but i dun think so, because i have come through a *lot* of fucking stuff, just like most of us on here..

just remember, though..

on the ocean there aren't any small towns..
not much chance to spange, busk or jug..

maybe other people know differently, but it's not something i personally would count on...

now.. if anyone is interested, your first job is to "encourage uncle johnny", because working is a fucking bitch..

we *all* know that..

after i start, it will take anywhere from 8 months to a year to get the next large haul together..

anybody who actually *has* encouraged me *already* has a place to sleep & free fucking meals as are genuinely in my power to provide.. that ay not be much, & once i am settled it may be no more than doing what i can to help them with a campsite, but if it *can* be more, it will be.

if anyone does the same in the future, the same holds true.

i am going to try & get a goddamned boat & bluewater it in the pacific..

maybe it will have to be the atlantic..

maybe it will be going from one side to the other.. i dunno...

but barring a fucking heart attack, a major accident, fast cancer or some godforsaken, insect delivered disease, i am going to try & do my damnedest to do my thing..

it may be that there's no one on here really interested, & that's cool..

it may be there is.. if so, then get started & let me fucking know.

as i said, there is *probably* one last road trip to be had, to get me to where i need to be to get settled down enough to make my measly fucking base wage.. 
after that i have to kick ass & work hard AND work overtime..

i'm not intending to rant here, except inasmuch as ranting may be *necessary*..

anyways..

this coming week is critical..

there are a number of jobs i can get without much more than a resume & a phone call..
once that happens whichever one i take will be the end of it..

i can be exceedingly flexible on the choices, but once committed, definitely committed.

one other thing i need to find out this week is about a very specific boat..
it's on the east coast, & although the money is better here in the mid-west & west, if the boat on the east coast is availble & if it remains available until i can get about $5,000 together for a down payment (& yes, well fucking worth it), then i'll head back to the godforsaken east to be near enough to earn her & work on her.

the folks who know what i'm talking about know what i'm talking about...

so, if she is.. if that boat is.. then the trip may be east.. & then it may be back west..
or it may be west, first..

or north..

or south..

or southeast...

dunno..

there are a *lot* of fucking jobs out there & other than what gets the 52 footer, first, wherever the highest $$ per hour is, is where i'll be heading...


that's the rant.

nobody overboard, yet..

but no hands on deck, yet either : )

peace ponies rainbows & butterflies
while we fight, puke, scream & pray under 30' waves,


C


----------



## wizehop (Mar 29, 2015)

Have you seen this post? If $100 aint affordable I dont know what is.

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/100-22ft-sailboat-for-sale-in-seattle.22782/#post-166344


----------



## Preacher (Mar 29, 2015)

Could learn sailing and see if it's right for you. If nothing else, just fixing it up would familiarize you with the basics of sailboats and their parts and how they work.

EDIT: Was referring to the boat Wizehop pointed you to.


----------



## Odin (Mar 29, 2015)

@wizehop yea I recall @creature commented on that boat in chat after it was posted.

It's nice... but small... for a single person perhaps and how would it hold out on long term voyages into the sea?

I get the feeling Creature has bigger plans. Like a big old steel hulled commercial fishing boat?


----------



## creature (Mar 30, 2015)

well, old Hammer..

i would say that's damn near right..

making a call tomorrow, as a matter of fact... : )


----------



## Tude (Mar 30, 2015)

Alas, I cannot be of help in a crew - have tried 2 boats in slightly wavy waters and it didn't end well either time. So I want something like this! ! Especially if it comes with cabana boy and multiple drink holders ... I have simple requirements oh and no waves please. Now get yourself that big dam boat!


----------



## creature (Mar 30, 2015)

looks like the Lady is da Captain


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 30, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Have you seen this post? If $100 aint affordable I dont know what is.
> 
> https://squattheplanet.com/threads/100-22ft-sailboat-for-sale-in-seattle.22782/#post-166344



having lived on a 26ft sailboat for several months, i can safely say that is the _smallest_ boat size one should live on. a 22ft boat in comparison would be absolutely tiny.


----------



## creature (Mar 30, 2015)

Agreed.
Made a call about a beautifull old steel hull, today..
Her sale is pending in about 2 weeks, but if she's still available & I haven't committed to work, I'd look at heading back east..

Kevin (highwayman) found her on CL about 2 months ago, & she's been haunting me since..

I doubt she'll be the one, but something *large* is what the seaweed in my head is telling me.

Like I said, any boat I get that houses more than a couple of people will be about 8 solid months of work.

I know nothing, so that means at least one mate-grade seaman on board, plus solid folks who are able to work & learn.

Getting a decent 26 footer for live-aboard isn't difficult, but being the old fuck i am, it's a step i want to bypass, if possible, since the larger boat would be the objective.. the proposition here is Getting The Fuck Out.. when she's ready for the far waters, there will be no tacking back....

So.. yeah..

the far Seas, if all goes well.

were i younger & had been raised by the sea, i would have had a 22' years ago, having briefly seen & visited Damien's boat..

i fucking *hate* what is happening on land, here, so.. somewhere else..

by the time the $$ is saved up, the people who are down & know will known what's going to go down..
we'll decide it all together, but it won't be a vacation trip..

if enough people don't gravitate, that's cool.. 26' can work, but if it's reasonable for an old fuck to try on something like a 32 footer, then i guess i will..

making calls about jobs a little bit later..
checked into the professional exams i need earlier & i seem good to go.

anyways..

this isn't about a project.

this is about fucking *leaving*..

peace, mofos..


----------



## creature (Mar 30, 2015)

From Highwayman (the original listing is gone, and as I mentioned She has a sale pending in about 2 weeks):
LOD: 52 Feet.
BEAM: 15 Ft. 6 In.
LOA: 68 Ft.
LWL: 45 Ft.
DRAFT: 5 Ft. 8 In.
HULL: Steel
46,000 lbs. Empty - Displacement 76,000 lbs.







Sleeps 8.. She needs work, but 4 people could do that in about 2 or 3 weeks..

She's more of an idea, right now, but if something comparable shows up, this would be the thing..

I'd move to fucking Maine to get her, but she's too big for one person to put together.. hell.. maybe the folks getting her might be down...

: )

anyways, there you go..

Mods: despite the fact that there may be a roadtrip (or possibly two) involved in launching whatever happens, maybe this should be moved to the punk sailing section,


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 30, 2015)

creature said:


> Mods: despite the fact that there may be a roadtrip (or possibly two) involved in launching whatever happens, maybe this should be moved to the punk sailing section,


 Done and Done!

I hope all works out for you sir! I'll be rooting for ya


----------



## creature (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank'ee, Stick ; )


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 30, 2015)

wow. I wish you nothing but the best in your endeavors. I, also, have no experience/skills for a boat whatsoever but I will learn. My uncle here is a jack-of-all trades and can fix anything, so I hope to learn a lot from him. But I want my OWN boat, and am in the process of saving for one. It would be great to have a convoy of folks sailing together tho, I'd think...especially around pirated waters. I mostly plan to stick around the west coast from Alaska to South America coastal cruising until I gain the confidence/experience for open ocean crossings.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 30, 2015)

All this talk of sailing is exciting. I've wanted to learn for awhile now but it just hasn't been in the cards, so to speak. What with all the craziness in the world; it would be awesome to have a community of sailors that were able to seperate from it all. 
Maybe that will be my end game for when I'm done with everything. Hmm.


----------



## Tude (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh man - I'd travel for that maiden voyage  Keep looking there sir - you are on a fine trail!


----------



## creature (Mar 30, 2015)

Made a contact about work today, up in North Dakota...

hell shit rape of the earth which will not stop..

but what i take from those whom take from what we ought most love most

i give to those whom take less than i..

as dirty & hellish as they may be...


& if they will die for peace, as well as die for truth
& die for whatever shithead says dying is what dying is for

so long as it is done in the belief of Life...

then i will drink with Them,

afraid..

untill they try to Kill me...

because that is the moment when we all learn whether our flesh is is what we Dream

or if we are less than what cowards say only to those whom are smaller than them..


there are thousands of weapons..

& only One
is 

True...

only one

is true.

& that is that if Love fails,

you will die trying to claw the eyes out of
or break the throat 
of whomever it is that tries to keep you

from the final moment of innocent freedom

which should be yours..


& i fear killing people..


i fear becoming such a bastard that i have to rise & use what i am to hate & destroy

instead of love & create..


to have have to destroy those whom never looked at themselves, other than to declare that they must be 'faith'
& they must be 'what is expected of them'
& that they must be what they are told to be

rather than what they have found they *ought* to be

if they were to look, with nothing more than a pleading of all they are
towards what they are most afraid to meet...



i Woe for you,
you whom claim Strength

& claim God

& claim all that you believe is all that the mind of the almighty is allowed to carry..


i woe for you.

because if you ever try to force me there,


i will fucking kill you.

i will fucking kill you, happily..


& so i have to fucking flee


because i see you fucking coming...



i see you fucking coming

& i hate you, with all my being for what you have left behind,
where you have been..


how... h...o..w...

How..

how Brave would you be, if you had to build your own weapons?


how brave would you be, if all there were 
were small people against large people, but all either were armed with were stones?

you would be afraid, you Beef-Fed rapists of you declare in the name of America & Jesus & Freedom & Truth
& Thomas Fucking Jefferson..


Jefferson would kill you *himself*, you fucking assholes..

assuming he actually believed what he said..


& that believing,

he let belief guide his being

instead of any little fantasies he might have had...


you are worthless shits, all you soldiers whom drive us because they are demanded to by those whom are able to pay for their fucking whoredom behind their fucking fucking guns & illusions of self-righteousness..

O, Christ..

O Jesus, & the way you Died...


O, holy blessed love that dies before it lets what it loves die...




Help me Get 

The 

Fuck


Out...


& please, please, please


help me get the fucking work so i can do it...


which brings us back to the original point..

looks like there's a job opening that may spring up.. up in Hell Land..

if it does, it'll be what i'm after..

pointless, painfull, & destructive labor that will pay enough to Get The Fucking Boat..

anyways..

about what i figured.. 

this isn't about fucking money, this is about work..

this is about being involved, for real..

this is about being what any Truth that you believe in
that is something more than merely selfish..

that being said..

Believe what you believe you Should Believe

so that we can get Her into

the 

Ocean...


peace

& what the Sun speaks

to Other

stars..

J


----------



## Jaguwar (Mar 30, 2015)

That sounds an awful lot like (part of) what is screaming in my bf's head all the damn time. 
I feel yeah. 
Be you.


----------



## Durp (May 24, 2015)

How is the boat coming @creature? That's a big ass tub. Make sure you line her with 2in foam, so she will keep a float even if it gets swamped. If you need rescued by the coast gaurd you want to keep it a float so they can pump all the water out and tow her back to shore for repairs. That looks to be worth all the effort man. Best of luck, maybe me and my crew will be ready to help you man a tub like that by the time it happens. There is 3 of us, me, my lady and my salty sea dog. She's good to keep the vermin at bay and we all like to work, and work hard. Its a way of life for us slavs.


----------



## creature (May 24, 2015)

Just got up to ND.. this is a very, very late start & i'm not sure what will be happening with the OT..
the boat is on the east coast, & talking to Highwayman about it has been a major enlightenment..

he found the damn thing, as a matter of fact..

saving the bread for something like that will take in the area of about a year, but for something smaller, far less time.. assuming i don't get screwed on my OT in the coming weeks, i'll have enough to either make a down payment or decide on just keeping what i save for something else.

if the pay here proceeds without difficulty, things should be ok..
was hoping for 12 hour days, at least 5 days a week, but now that i'm here, i've been told the plan is to keep the hours to 40, which is not enough.. had i known, i would have stayed in AZ, plugging for something else.

we may get busy, soon..
i may get put on a sudden project, which is a 6/10, minimum.. dunno..
i work on vehicles, & there's talk of making me an in-house mechanic, which may actually shorten my hours..

that would suck..

i don't want to leave here with simply enough money for another road trip..
i want to find a good blue-water vessel that can carry a good crew..
i need to learn, so i'd prolly be mechanic & cook, so the need for experience among hands will be critical..

anyways.. the status is grub-staking, at the moment..

thanks for asking! 

: )


----------



## creature (May 24, 2015)

BTW.. i got a call from the owners, on May 6, saying it was still available.
we haven't discussed terms, yet, but i suspect they're flexible.. they've been trying to sell it for a while..

it's 10 miles inland, though, so moving it could be a killer.. dunno..

she's pretty, & would be a good boat for a group to integrate on, but she may be land-locked..
dunno dunno dunno..

: /
anyways.. i'll call them back up after i have about 15 or 20% down.. she's definitely still under consideration..


& thanks for the insight on the foam!!!


----------



## Durp (Jul 30, 2015)

It will need all new rigging if you get pretty much any affordable boat and want to cross oceans. Look into chinease junk rigs. Its the automatic honda of the sailing world as a sloop would be manual masaratii in terms of speed, reliability, complexity, price, and handling. Idk I'm in no hurry rather not have to go on deck during a storm personally so I'm replacing my marconi rig with a junk. How is this going any luck? Is it still a thing?


----------



## creature (Jul 30, 2015)

waiting to get paid, this week (possibly even tomorrow) for about 300 hours of back wages for the current job.
The contractor has some strange fucking billing cycle, & as far as is reasonable, i'm pretty sure i'll get the hours..

that being said, the full amount isn't certain yet.. there has been a lot of strange shitty shitty fucking shit i've had to deal with, & a lot of hard work that was done to make shit *right*, so i don't know if there will be a bonus or not.

in any case, whatever i'm paid is the first drop in the box for the boat.

so *yes*, it *is* still on.

i got fucked coming up here, thogh.. none of this work has paid overtime, despite over a 1/3 of it being..
traveled 1200 miles & *then* was told i could work as much as i want, but since i wasn't *required* (ha ha bullshit) to work more than 40 hours, any additional work would be straight time...

i don't *think* i will go into 'fuck mode', so long as i get *all* my fucking hours, but if i get one final little fucking squeeze, i am going to become a shit.

not sure how much it will be.
may have more work here, too, with a company that will pay the OT..

i'm leaving here with enough to either find work on the west coast, throw down into the boat or do another ~20,000 mile road trip.. that or go to japan or austrailia.. or hell.. maybe europe.. dunno..

i'd prefer *sailing* in the pacific, if possible.

plans right ow, if i don't find work, are to head to cali/west coast & look for work.
after that it all depends on how much i get paid here... less than 8k means heading to the coast & looking for work..
12k means boat.

7k means i become a fuck & go to the dept of labor & all the other shit that follows.. cheap places to stay while i at least make myself a highly regrettable episode.

i'll play that for maybe 3 weeks & see what happens..

ifall goes well & if there's work that ends before october, i may hit the fest.
if i'm west by mid sept, that's where i'll be.

if pay goes well & no new work, i am out of here the middle of next week or sooner.

hope that's not too much info..
have some leads on other boat stuff, too..

hope yer well

C


----------



## autumn (Sep 17, 2015)

That was beautiful.



creature said:


> Made a contact about work today, up in North Dakota...
> 
> hell shit rape of the earth which will not stop..
> 
> ...


----------



## creature (Sep 17, 2015)

Zim!! Hoidy Shit!!!

Yer aaaalllliiiivvveee!!!!!!

how the hell are you??

*where* are you???


----------



## creature (Sep 18, 2015)

as beautifull as she is, given @Higwayman 's advice & that from an old bargerunner, i won't be going with a steel hull..
new job outside of frisco.. east bay.. vallejo..
if all goes well (ha!) i should be able to look at a decent sized boat in about 6 months..



but man... looking at those pics..
& that big ass steering wheel???

i dunno...

i have a life long invitation to camp on some generational land on Cat Island, in the Bahamas..

i have to think about that.. maybe start polishing up those contacts, again...


----------



## Desert (Dec 29, 2015)

this...this is what I need in my life. If this is still a thing, you know how to contact me and I want in. I'd be happy to get a job, quit my bum life and give you everything I have to make this happen.


----------



## creature (Dec 29, 2015)

well.. a lot will be going down within the next 2 to 4 months..
my current job will end, & that will leave me with my savings.. enough to get *something*..
a boat or land on hawaii.. **something** near or on the ocean..

if i find another job at good wages, i'll just keep working for however long i'm able..

but.. i've been hammering on this since early 2014.. 

i have what i've earned here in cali, & the lost wages from ND trickle in.. fuck.. if i had been paid *then*?

anyways..

we'll meet up eventually, Desert..

peace,


J


----------

